# Blends with a little robusta from UK roasters?



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have tips for blends containing just a little robusta from any UK based roasters (who sell online, or are based in London)?

I know about the HappyDonkey Classic Italian blend. To me, this has come to taste a little too harsh.

Are there any others blends someone could point me to?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Try Hasbean's Breakfast Bomb maybe? Never tried it myself but Steve knows what he's doing with blends I think.


----------



## espresso_a_day (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks; Breakfast Bomb looks interesting -- I had missed that. Will definitely try that one.


----------

